# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  Rodina rasprodaja KONAČNO i u SPLITU!!! - 22.4.2012!!!

## spajalica

a sad evo i sluzbene obavijesti. nadam se da cete uzivati i da cete se odazvati u sto vecem broju. 

*Udruge Roda i Sunce*, zajedničkom akcijom obilježavaju* Dan planeta Zemlje 22. travnja 2012.* i to rasprodajom rabljene dječje opreme i igračaka na Prokurativama. Potrošački način života jedan je od ključnih uzroka gomilanja otpada, lošeg stanja u okolišu i iscrpljenih prirodnih resursa. Uvođenjem principa '*smanji i ponovno upotrijebi*' u svakodnevni život možemo značajno doprinijeti smanjenju količine stvorenog otpada. Cilj rasprodaje je pomoći drugima: kupcima i prodavateljima. Kupci mogu kupiti igračke i opremu po iznimno povoljnim cijenama, a prodavatelji mogu raščistiti svoje ormare i pri tome nešto zaraditi.  Pozivamo zainteresirane građane koji žele sudjelovati u rasprodaji prodajom svoje rabljene opreme i igračaka da se *jave u vremenu od 16. travnja-20.travnja na kontakt telefone udruge Sunce 360-779 i 091/360-7790 od 9-16 h.*

----------


## tomita

:Very Happy:  Bravo!

----------


## Forka

> forka vjeruj mi da hoce, ja sam trebala biti dolje, ali visa sila me ostavi u ZGB 
> ali ako primaju volontere toplo te preporucam 
> 
> i bas sam se mislila da li se pisen a prokurativi ili prokurativama


s obzirom na tvoj potpis, sve ti je oprošteno!  :Grin: 

ah, znaš da bih rado otišla, al' jedva stignem i na zg-rasprodaje, nažalost... enivej, hvala ti na preporuci  :Heart:

----------


## astral

super, ja bi vrlo rado pomogla ali 22.04 mi je termin tako da jedino mogu doć povirit ako do tad ne rodim, ionako ću bit na čekanju u splitu... :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

pa obavezno dodji povirit, mozda nadjes sjedalicu za stariju nikad ne znas  :Wink:

----------


## astral

pa i mislila sam povirit radi sjedalice, al vidit ćemo što kaže bebač  :Grin: 

a ti još imaš svoju ili je otišla?

----------


## brane

Cure ako trebate pomoć javite se, vrlo rado ću vam pomoći u organiziranju i realizaciji....Zrinka na raspolaganju sam vam....

----------


## spajalica

brane  :Love: 

javit ce se zrinka i cure jos. 

inace na ovoj rasprodaji za razliku od one u ZGB prodavatelji ce sami prodavati svoju robu. ali kontrola ce postojati, sjedalice ce pregledati sjedalicarski tim kao u ZGB.


astral otisla je i nova korisnica je zadovoljna  :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

oo super za sjedalice, mi smo baš u potrazi za novom, a i seka mi skoro triba rodit pa će joj sigurno dobro doći ova rasprodaja, jedva čekamo!!!

----------


## puntica

Ima obavijest i na fejsu, slobodno lajkajte  :Smile: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## darva

Evo i ja se javljam ako vam treba bilo kakva pomoc

----------


## makita

jupi

----------


## astral

*spajalica*, super za sjedalicu (iako sam malo tužna, moram priznat)

----------


## makita

Hoće li biti i odjeće, cipela

----------


## spajalica

makita na sad na zalost ide samo oprema za djecu i igracke. trenutno nisamo u mogucnosti organizirati prodaju rabljene obuce i odjece  :Sad: 
ali pocelo je pocelo......
treba vidjeti kako ce proci ova prva, pa cemo onda u nove pobjede.
ima koja forumasica koja se prijavila za prodaju?
:radoznala baba:

----------


## Blekonja

> *ide samo oprema za djecu i igracke.*



 :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## spajalica

kuzim belkonja, ali od necega se mora poceti. organizacija na otvorenom..... ma bilo je tu debate kako i sto. a da bi se uopce krenulo donesena je odluka ide oprema.
ajde nemojte biti sad toliko tuzne, idemo napraviti posao cim bolje.

nije valjda da niti jedna od vas nema doma opremu na koju se spotiče? pa vidite da se traze autosjedalice  :Wink:

----------


## Blekonja

ma nema veze doći ćemo mi svakako i nadam se da Split prvi put neće podbaciti  :Yes: 
ja imam opreme koja nam trenutno ne treba, ali kao što rekoh seka mi uskoro treba roditi, pa se sve čuva, a i ja se nadam novom postupku i uspjehu, pa još sve ljubomorno čuvam  :Grin:

----------


## makita

AS sad nemaš ni puno dućana za kupit, za tim će bit potražnje

----------


## puntica

> AS sad nemaš ni puno dućana za kupit, za tim će bit potražnje


nadam se da će osim potražnje biti i ponude...

jel se neka odvas prijavila? ili sve kupujete a nijedna ne prodaje?

----------


## zrinka

vibrirajte da nam bude lijepo vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

> vibrirajte da nam bude lijepo vrijeme


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

Igračke i oprema su super za početak, i ja se nadam da će s vremenom zaživjet kompletna rasprodaja! 

Sretno vam bilo!  :Very Happy:

----------


## spajalica

> nadam se da će osim potražnje biti i ponude...
> 
> jel se neka odvas prijavila? ili sve kupujete a nijedna ne prodaje?


sve su nesto stidljive, ali sigurna sam da kad navale, bit ce ih vise nego na onom sajmu jahti  :Cool:

----------


## spajalica

i jeste pripremile opremu?

vremenska prognoza za sad nije losa, da bi mogla biti bolje mogla je, ali do nedjelje stignu maknuti jos one oblake  :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

ajme cure ja sam malo tuzna  :Sad: 
zelite tu raprodaju godinama, a sad nijedna se nije jos tu pohvalila da ce sudjelovati. ne znam da li ste te prijavle na brojeve gore koji su napisani, ali ja sam ocekivala tu aktivnost, da cemo raspravljati o tome da li morate imati upute za sjedalicu na HR, jer ste uspjeli iskopati samo na engl i sl.

----------


## astral

nemoj biti tužna, pa valjda se netko prijavio...
evo ja stvarno bi ali nemam šta prodati...kad sad sve opet treba  :Smile: 

samo da ne bude kiša....( a u koliko sati počinje?)

----------


## puntica

> ajme cure ja sam malo tuzna 
> zelite tu raprodaju godinama, a sad nijedna se nije jos tu pohvalila da ce sudjelovati. ne znam da li ste te prijavle na brojeve gore koji su napisani, ali ja sam ocekivala tu aktivnost, da cemo raspravljati o tome da li morate imati upute za sjedalicu na HR, jer ste uspjeli iskopati samo na engl i sl.


tako se i ja osjećam  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

ajde splicanke! jos sutra je vrijeme za prijavu
vazno je znati da sami prodajte stvari i odredjujete cijene
ž
i da, mozete donijeti i robicu i obucu  :Smile: ...

prijavite se i vidimo se!

----------


## spajalica

e zrinka sad si im dala posla  :Wink: 

ja jos uvijek cekam koja se forumasica javila za prodaju. vjerujte mi u ZGB je uvijek dobra zabava, ja cekam nedjelju popodne ko ozeblo sunce da cujem sta sam sve propustila

mada splicanke necete se tako lako izvuci, ja svoj strudel mogu pojesti na na jesenjoj raspraodaji  :Cool:

----------


## bebelina

Konacno rasprodaja u Splitu!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jedva cekam , vidimo se. 
A oce li na jesen biti odjece i obuce? Mislim da je to ljudima jakooo potrebno.

----------


## spajalica

kako stvari stoje sad oni koji donesu robicu moci ce i nju prodavati.
a ja jos uvijek cekam nasu prodavateljicu bar jednu  :Coffee:

----------


## bebelina

Pa ja dolazim prodavat , valjda nisam bila dovoljno jasna!  :Smile:

----------


## zrinka

napomena svima koji dolaze prodavati - molim prijavite se na broj udruge sunce

* u vremenu od 16. travnja - 20. travnja na kontakt telefone udruge Sunce 021/360-779 i 091/360-7790 od 9-16 h.
*

----------


## trinity

ja se prijavljujem ovdje za rasprodaju, ali kako da sidim na dvi stolice?

----------


## zrinka

trinity, snaci cemo se vec! radujem se sutrasnjem dogadjaju i mantram za lijepo vrijeme :Very Happy:

----------


## spajalica

zrinka dobro  mantras maknuli su za sad kisu na prognozi  :Very Happy: 

i robica je spremljena?
kolica nasminkana za prodaju?

sad mi je stvarno krivo sto nisam dolje  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

spajalice :Heart:  hvala puno na svoj pomoci  :Love:

----------


## zhabica

spajalice, ja bi baš rado išla da mogu, našlo bi se i svačega za prodaju, uvjerena sam da će bit super i nadam se da će bit dobar odaziv.  :Heart:  

Cure, lijepo vam vrijeme sutra želim i puno recikliranja!  :Smile:

----------


## emily

sretno sutra :Very Happy:

----------


## apricot

dobar šoping u splitu vam želim!

----------


## bebelina

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## spajalica

dobru zabavu svima i prodavateljima i kupcima  :Very Happy:

----------


## spajalica

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii kako je bilo, ajmo dojmove brzo.
koliko sam ja pratila na meteu kisa vam nije padala ali vam je puhalo  :Wink: 

prodavatelji jeste zadovoljni?

----------


## trinity

Evo mene prve doma. Kise nije bilo, puhalo je, nosilo brosure, pa cak i novce  :Smile: 

Prodaja rodinih artikala super isla, bilo je dosta zainteresiranih, cini mi se da je i rasprodaja isla dobro, pogotovo jeftine igracke.
Bila mi je stalno guzva na rodinom standu pa glavu nisam mogla ni digniti za gledat uokolo. Nadam se da su svi sudionici zadovoljni isli kuci.

----------


## astral

baš mi drago da je dobro prošlo i žao što nisam bila....
nisam nikako mogla stići...

----------


## S2000

Jupiii

----------


## spajalica

Supeeeeeeeeeeeeeer

----------


## Forka

aaaaa, baš mi je drago da je dobro prošlo!  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 

stavite negdje link sa sličicama, da vidimo atmosferu...

----------


## brane

bilo je super....ja sam bila na štandu doniranih stvari za Rodu..
gotovo cijeli asortiman štanda je otišao....

bilo je lijepo biti dio ekipe....iskreno se nadam da će rasprodaja biti opet...evo unaprijed se prijavljujem za pomoć....

moji dječaci su skupa samnom uživali na štandu...preslagivali artikle i zabavljali se razgledajući ponude drugih štandova...super u svakom slučaju

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...0645757&type=3

----------


## split

Ima li nade da se organizira još jedna rasprodaja do ljeta?

----------


## Beti3

Evo vas u Dnevniku Nove!

----------


## darva

S obzirom da je prvi put i da je Split zeznut grad ( blago rečeno :Grin: ) za ovakva događanja mislim da je bilo sasvim solidno. Mi koji smo bili smo se super zabavili, pazarili smo svega po malo , a i djeci je bilo zanimljivo, posebno momčićima koji su prodavali i zaradili  :Smile:  Bila je baš ugodna atmosfera.

----------


## zrinka

hvala svim curama s foruma koje su dosle! hvala brane sto si nam pomogla  :Smile: 
nadam se da ste uspjele naci bar nesto za sebe  :Smile: 

srecom da nas je i vrijeme posluzilo

za prvi put, mi smo jako zadovoljni  :Smile: 
a prilog na tv  novi je bio bas dobar  :Smile:

----------


## darva

Zrinka, hvala tebi i ostalim curama za trud!

----------


## Kupusic

Bilo je super. Kupila sam maloj hrpu slikovnica za džabe, frendica nakupovala super robice za svog dvogodišnjaka. Sjajna akcija!  :Smile: 
Nadam se da će, ako ne prije, a ono barem na jesen biti nova raspraodaja da opremimo djecu za zimu.  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

Kupusic  :Smile:

----------

